# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Is this Ontario's Registrar?

## idispense

It takes enforcement to solve this internet problem .

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## wmcdonald

You should be very proud to have this outatanding young woman elected to the prestigious post she now holds. It will bring many benefits to Ontario. CLEAR is an international organization of agencies that face similar issues as your "college", and this leadership position will allow Caroline to learn much and bring that back home. Are you getting your money's woth? As an outsider, I cannot factually say, but this CLEAR leadership role will be a great benefit.

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## wmcdonald

Sorry, I thought you were asking a question, not attempting to carry some personal issue forward. It is clear you already have formulated an answer to your own question, so it is useless to comment further.

----------


## LandLord

Actually, McDonald, I sincerely am curious what you feel the benefits are? It will help me make up my mind about Ms Power.

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

I'd like to hear about these benefits too !

----------


## wmcdonald

The registrar belonging to organizations like this, and in fact leading them, may prove valuable to Ontario in that she will be able to learn from peers how things are handled in their jurisdictions. I think I indicated that above, and feel that is a tangible benefit. Bringing information back to her organization can provide great information to share with your members. You make it appear that she is constantly away from her duties. I cannot speak to that, as I have indicated now twice. You also indicate that she is only padding her resume, and that may be true. But having such recognition is also a benefit to the College. 

Now, whether it be a personal issue or not, it clearly appears you have some issues. I was merely indicating this CLEAR organization does good work, and her election as a leader was, I thought from the outside, a good thing. I was merely attempting to be congratulatory. Now, if you feel that is being closed-minded, then so be it, but I shant be drug into your personal vendetta.

----------


## eyemanflying

> Is this person the Ontario Registrar of the College of Opticians of Ontario ? http://clear.blogs.com/clear/presidents_message/
> 
> How would she have time to trip all over the world with this organization and still be a full time employee of The College of Opticians of Ontario ? Or is she only a part time employee in Ontario ? 
> 
> Seems to me, that with the problems in Ontario and also on the West Coast, then the College Council would want the full time attention of their employees . 
> 
> What possible cost reward benefit and return on investment does Council think they are getting from the employees they hire when they are outside the country ? 
> 
> Clear is about rule making and making those rules stick, yet under this employee's guidance Great Glasses is still operating and their owner was declared "ungovernable" . I must be missing something here , but this does not sound like we have gained anything from this membership expense .
> ...


What a an absolute crock!  And the 'E' stands for enforcement?  I find that both hilarious and sadly ironic since they can't enforce one damn policy and people are free to operate at their leisure.

----------


## eyemanflying

> You should be very proud to have this outatanding young woman elected to the prestigious post she now holds. It will bring many benefits to Ontario. CLEAR is an international organization of agencies that face similar issues as your "college", and this leadership position will allow Caroline to learn much and bring that back home. Are you getting your money's woth? As an outsider, I cannot factually say, but this CLEAR leadership role will be a great benefit.


Are you kidding me???  When I'm able to stop laughing and pick myself up from the floor, I'm going to then head straight to the liquor cabinet for a shot.

----------


## eyemanflying

> Sorry, I thought you were asking a question, not attempting to carry some personal issue forward. It is clear you already have formulated an answer to your own question, so it is useless to comment further.


I vote to change it to 'UNCLEAR'.  This would make perfect sense to me and provide the catalyst in providing the 'true' answer of what is exactly going on.

----------


## eyemanflying

> The registrar belonging to organizations like this, and in fact leading them, may prove valuable to Ontario in that she will be able to learn from peers how things are handled in their jurisdictions. I think I indicated that above, and feel that is a tangible benefit. Bringing information back to her organization can provide great information to share with your members. You make it appear that she is constantly away from her duties. I cannot speak to that, as I have indicated now twice. You also indicate that she is only padding her resume, and that may be true. But having such recognition is also a benefit to the College. 
> 
> Now, whether it be a personal issue or not, it clearly appears you have some issues. I was merely indicating this CLEAR organization does good work, and her election as a leader was, I thought from the outside, a good thing. I was merely attempting to be congratulatory. Now, if you feel that is being closed-minded, then so be it, but I shant be drug into your personal vendetta.


OMG, now the 'Power' fan club has two members.  Boy that Kool-Aid is strong stuff.

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

Amazing that a renowned , and well respected person can not or will not  back up anything they are saying beyond a non-specific generality.


Can anyone point to a realistic benefit to The College of Opticians of Ontario and it's members ?

----------


## LandLord

> I vote to change it to 'UNCLEAR'. This would make perfect sense to me and provide the catalyst in providing the 'true' answer of what is exactly going on.


UNCLEAR is a perfect name. I am UNCLEAR about what Caroline Powers does for the college. I am UNCLEAR about what the college does for anyone in Ontario. The only thing I am clear about is that my money pays for people like CAROLINE to take fancy trips and stay in hotels rubbing elbows with influentials who can appoint her to other positions. Almost like a political campaign. Yeah, the more I think about it, the more it appears that ONTARIO OPTICIANS PAID FOR CAROLINE'S CAMPAIGN TO RUN FOR PRESIDENT OF CLEAR.

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

> ..... Yeah, the more I think about it, the more it appears that ONTARIO OPTICIANS PAID FOR CAROLINE'S CAMPAIGN TO RUN FOR PRESIDENT OF CLEAR.


I mean no disrespect to anyone ,but no campaign was neccessary as she was acclaimed , no one else wanted the position . http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/a.../06/c3530.html

That does not mean that Ontario Opticians did not fund the travel to Alaska  though.  Does anyone know who did pay for those trips  ?

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## optical maven

I think you are all making assumptions about where money is being spent.  Does anyone know categorically that there is an abuse of funds or are you all just spouting inuendo?

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

> I think you are all making assumptions about where money is being spent. Does anyone know categorically that there is an abuse of funds or are you all just spouting inuendo?


No one mentioned abuse of funds. However ,now that you have brought it up , What  does it mean when an employee & Past President steadfastly refuse to answer member questions , month after month after month regarding $ 85,000.00 of External Relation Expenses ?

----------


## eyemanflying

> unclear is a perfect name. I am unclear about what caroline powers does for the college. I am unclear about what the college does for anyone in ontario. The only thing i am clear about is that my money pays for people like caroline to take fancy trips and stay in hotels rubbing elbows with influentials who can appoint her to other positions. Almost like a political campaign. Yeah, the more i think about it, the more it appears that ontario opticians paid for caroline's campaign to run for president of clear.


bingo!

----------


## eyemanflying

> I think you are all making assumptions about where money is being spent. Does anyone know categorically that there is an abuse of funds or are you all just spouting inuendo?


Are you suggesting that she used her own funds?  Or funds from a non-profit organization that I don't believe existed at the time?  Pffft, not likely.  Until the COO can categorize in its annual financial report where/what the funds were spent/used for (to which it currently does not disclose that level of detail), then yes, I consider this both factual and/or inuendo.

----------


## optical maven

I think some of you should run for office and be directly involved from the inside.

----------


## eyemanflying

> I think some of you should run for office and be directly involved from the inside.


I agree; but would require a 100% top-down complete overhaul and replacement of everyone to ensure it is rebuilt from a clean slate and able to regain the trust of its members.

I would throw my name in the hat.

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

> I agree; but would require a 100% top-down complete overhaul and replacement of everyone to ensure it is rebuilt from a clean slate and able to regain the trust of its members.
> 
> I would throw my name in the hat.


Yes , but would you go to the current meetings to get up to speed on what is happening ? Or do you care from afar ?

----------


## eyemanflying

> Yes , but would you go to the current meetings to get up to speed on what is happening ? Or do you care from afar ?


Absolutely yes.  I'm sure I would be politely escorted out for asking any questions.  Dictator democracy at its best I'm sure once they hear my questions that are guaranteed not to comply with their meeting rules and guidelines.

----------


## optical maven

Both of you seem passionate about your profession.  Your college needs you both

----------


## eyemanflying

> Both of you seem passionate about your profession. Your college needs you both


Thanks for the vote of confidence.

----------


## LandLord

Fazal Khan is the new sherrif

----------


## eyemanflying

> Fazal Khan is the new sherrif


You mean Fazal Con?  The fact his toe on his foot is even in that door is concerning.  The Khan Group flip flops around as it suits them and you never know what to believe - Confucius says beware of the hidden agenda!

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## eyemanflying

> The next meeting is :
> 
> Monday, March 29, 2010
> Time: TBD
> Location: College of Opticians of Ontario  Boardroom
> Reserve a Seat
> 
> 
> You have had a lot to say Mr Eyeman , will you be there to make a difference yourself ?


Provided I am not travelling, absolutely yes.

----------


## LandLord

I've never met Fazal Khan but I'll tell you why I like him. Any educated person with several career options who chooses to become an optician today is much more likely to make a difference than someone who appears to use their position to craft her own celebrity brand. (Not mentioning any names.)

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## eyemanflying

> Fazal Khan has done more good for Opticians than anyone I know .


Elaborate please.

----------


## 2o/20

> Fazal Khan has done more good for Opticians than anyone  I know .


thats why is he is president of NACOR!!!

----------


## 2o/20

conflict of interest

----------


## Doug

> conflict of interest


Why you slagging Fazal Khan? Whats a conflict of interest?

----------


## 2o/20

> Why you slagging Fazal Khan? Whats a conflict of interest?


look in the dictionary!!!

----------


## NorthStar

*ANNOUNCEMENT – NEW REGISTRAR*
The College of Opticians of Ontario is pleased to announce that Ms. Abena Buahene will be joining the College as Registrar effective Monday, January 16, 2012. 

After a lengthy recruitment process, Ms. Buahene was selected from a long list of applicants for her strong track record of success in change management and relationship building, strategic planning and execution, operation and talent management across a broad spectrum of not-for-profit, regulatory and private sector organizations.

We ask that all members join us in welcoming Ms. Buahene. She will lead an already strong team of professionals that is committed to fulfilling our public protection mandate in regulating the practice of Opticianry in Ontario.

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## inside out

Is this new blood?

----------


## inside out

Absolutely yes. I'm sure I would be politely escorted out for asking any questions. Dictator democracy at its best I'm sure once they hear my questions that are guaranteed not to comply with their meeting rules and guidelines.

Been there, done that, got the Tshirt.

----------


## inside out

does anyone know anything about this new Ontario registrar, Ms. Abena Buahene. I would like if possible to hear something factual and positive. Does she promise anything different? Who does she align herself with?

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Visible minority lawyers 
*
When she went to law school in the early 1980s, Abena Buahene was one of six visible minorities in a class of 140 students.

In her first job after graduation, she was the only black lawyer in the middle-class suburb of White Rock, B.C. And, in her next job as director of legal education in Saskatchewan, she felt like she was the only black lawyer in the entire province. 

It was tough, she said, thinking back to the days when she was 25 years old, naive and scared. A lot of my career has been: Im it. I walked into a room and everybody looked at me. I felt I had to represent all my people.

That responsibility eventually caught up with her in her fifth year of practice. She felt lonely and lost without a mentor by her side. She was frustrated with her career, and she had nobody to guide her, to steer her straight. So she quit her job and switched to the field of legal education.

Now associate director of continuing legal education for the Ontario Bar Association (OBA), she never regretted the change of career, but she does sometimes miss being a practising lawyer.

I would not have left if I had had a mentor, a role model I could talk to, she said.


see all of it....................................http://www.lawyersweekly.ca/index.ph...&articleid=992

*
there a lot of answers on Google, just ask for "Abena Buahene"*

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## inside out

Thanks Chris, I want to believe in people until they show me different. I hope she is made fully aware of the issues before Opticians. It is one thing the inforce the law. It is another to make it work for the good of all. I would certainly like to meet her one day. From what I hear the three final candidates that she was choosen from were not OAC sympathizers. So that is a little good news. I now hope that Ontario thinks for themselves. I see the tendency for many post to be negative in this forum. I could be counted as guilty as the rest. Still I try to strike a balance and see good where I can. I would not want this new registrar to feel we were against her before she even starts. Let us speak up where there is good because if we are always negative then we lose crediablity. Why hear us if we only complain anyways.

----------


## idispense

::

----------


## inside out

Both... Discipline to hold to the respect of others we worked so hard to get. And the Con-ed so that we can respect ourselves again.

Our profession is now being laugh at as coastal snubs their nose at us. I wasnt feeling proud at our last con-ed, hearing how we need to learn how to internet dispense.

----------


## Golfnorth

I have been reading this thread and I can't believe it. 
Some people are so negative that they will not give our new registar a chance.
Some people will never be satisfied.

----------


## idispense

..

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## tmorse

> New Executive Council will not be elected till the end of January so by what stretch of the imagination do you believe old  Council has changed it's tune and now knows how to deal  with the internet, discipline cases ( how old is the plimmer case ? when is the hearing scheduled for ? look it up ) and unauthorized dispensing?  Old Council got us into this mess and kept us there. Who hired the lawyers to deal with Bergez ? How effective was that ?  Who objected to the suspended sentence ? What has changed that would lead  you to believe that unauthorized dispensing by internet vendors  will be dealt with by the departing Council's decisions ?


All this has nothing to do with the new Registrar. So, why not back off and give her a chance.

----------


## idispense

..

----------


## inside out

I hear the new excutive for Ontario is being elected next Monday. Will you make an informed vote?

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## inside out

That makes perfect sense. It could be sent out on a live pass protected website. Who could you tell to get this done?

----------


## ex-optician

> I hear the new excutive for Ontario is being elected next Monday. Will you make an informed vote?


If I remember correctly the College Of Opticians of Ontario's mandate is to protect the public and has little or nothing to do with protecting our proffesional interests.They only have governing powers over other opticians. Placing your hope on the College to have any effect on internet dispensing is wishful thinking. We need to try other avenue's. The cooperation of the 3 O's together with getting the attention of various levels government would probably be more fruitful.It was the College of Optometrists who brought down Bruce Bergez not us. My original license from the" Board of Opthalmic Dispenser for the Province of Ontario" is framed the one from the College is still in the card board tube it was delivered in. At the time the change in structure just didn't smell right. Years later I find it quite ironic.

----------


## idispense

> If I remember correctly the College Of Opticians of Ontario's mandate is to protect the public and has little or nothing to do with protecting our proffesional interests.They only have governing powers over other opticians. Placing your hope on the College to have any effect on internet dispensing is wishful thinking. We need to try other avenue's. The cooperation of the 3 O's together with getting the attention of various levels government would probably be more fruitful.It was the College of Optometrists who brought down Bruce Bergez not us. My original license from the" Board of Opthalmic Dispenser for the Province of Ontario" is framed the one from the College is still in the card board tube it was delivered in. At the time the change in structure just didn't smell right. Years later I find it quite ironic.



The College I believe can regulate internet dispesning as the COO takes it's mandate from the RHPA and section 27 (2) ( 9 ) would likely apply :

*Controlled acts restricted*
*27.* (1) *No person shall perform a controlled act set out in subsection (2) in the course of providing health care services to an individual unless,
(a) the person is a member authorized by a health profession Act to perform the controlled act; or
(b) the performance of the controlled act has been delegated to the person by a member described in clause (a). 1991, c. 18, s. 27 (1); 1998, c. 18, Sched. G, s. 6.
Controlled acts*
(2) A “controlled act” is any one of the following done with respect to an individual:
1. Communicating to the individual or his or her personal representative a diagnosis identifying a disease or disorder as the cause of symptoms of the individual in circumstances in which it is reasonably foreseeable that the individual or his or her personal representative will rely on the diagnosis.
2. Performing a procedure on tissue below the dermis, below the surface of a mucous membrane, in or below the surface of the cornea, or in or below the surfaces of the teeth, including the scaling of teeth.
3. Setting or casting a fracture of a bone or a dislocation of a joint.
4. Moving the joints of the spine beyond the individual’s usual physiological range of motion using a fast, low amplitude thrust.
5. Administering a substance by injection or inhalation.
6. Putting an instrument, hand or finger,
i. beyond the external ear canal,
ii. beyond the point in the nasal passages where they normally narrow,
iii. beyond the larynx,
iv. beyond the opening of the urethra,
v. beyond the labia majora,
vi. beyond the anal verge, or
vii. into an artificial opening into the body.
7. Applying or ordering the application of a form of energy prescribed by the regulations under this Act.
8. Prescribing, dispensing, selling or compounding a drug as defined in the _Drug and Pharmacies Regulation Act_, or supervising the part of a pharmacy where such drugs are kept.
*9. Prescribing or dispensing, for vision or eye problems, subnormal vision devices, contact lenses or eye glasses other than simple magnifiers.*
*

If this applies then we just need to light a fire under both COO and the Ministry of Health and Deb Matthews et al . 

*

----------


## ex-optician

It must be close to 20 years ago that I wrote a letter to the College of Opticians which contained the catalogue for mail order contact lenses. I can't remember the name of the firm but Linda Carter ( former Miss USA/Wonder Woman) was their spokesperson. The reply from the College is that they are concerned and will look into the matter. The lack of action back then has lead to the escalated situation we have today. This involves so many jurisdictions such as international, customs, provincial,federal, couriers and the world wide web that it is near impossible to police. We missed our opportunity years ago. This battle goes beyond the powers of the College of Opticians. That is why a collective effort from all the 3 O's, Colleges, Associations, Ministries of Health and Trade is required. I would love to hear a public announcement from the College of Physicians & Surgeons that internet dispensing of contact lenses is a serious health hazard to Canadians and they are asking the Federal Ministry of Health to put an end to it. Is there any health statistics on this subject to back up our claim? Do we need to start collecting this data? Is it possible to police internet sales? We can buy just about any thing we want on the internet irregardless of regulations. I am guilty of purchasing my dog's flea and heart worm medication on-line for a substantial savings by ignoring regulations. Who down loads music and video for free by ignoring copy right laws? The world has changed and I doubt we will reverse the damage we have done.

----------


## idispense

There are things they can do. 

If you believe that there is nothing they can do then why do we let them make laws to regulate us and why does the government give them the authority of the Minister of Health ,   the RHPA and Opticians Act to operate under?

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## inside out

you are correct in the thought of uniting the three O.s. as a real force against internet dispensing and de regulation. There is a new grassroots group just starting out. In their first meeting all three O's were in attendants. Membership is free and your name is listed to the public. It is starting to get some funding and wants to be a uniting voice for all to government with full transparency. I believe in this cause very much. I have talked to the chairman of this group. He seems very committed on honest. This is rare in the optician world. The name is the Canadian Coalition of Eyecare Professionals. (CCEPro). Check them out on line. Their Jan newletter is very encouraging.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Dear Colleagues in Eye Care,

Thank you very much for taking the time to read this inaugural newsletter of the Canadian Coalition of Eye care Professionals (CCEPRO): the first pan-Canadian organization to represent the three O professions.

According to the Cost of Vision Loss in Canada study, the annual cost of blindness and visually compromised individuals in Canada is $15.8 billion (2007 dollars). There are 800,000 Canadians currently living with blindness and/or partial sight. Every additional year 43,800 Canadians lose their vision. How do the professions of opticianry, optometry and ophthalmology minimize the visual and corresponding economic and social impacts of blindness? Having had a front row seat to the rapid deregulation of eye care in BC in the spring of 2010 and with neither the professional associations nor the regulatory colleges being consulted prior to this, I became convinced opticianry, optometry and ophthalmology must work together and approach government in a collaborative and unified manner to be effective. Currently, the eye care industry is severely fragmented, which makes it exceedingly difficult for any one of the professions to educate government with any credibility. The situation in BC demonstrates that we must be fully engaged at every step of the legislative agenda in regards to eye care across the country. We were not engaged nor informed in BC, which serves as a clear signal that our efforts need to be refocused and ramped up as we move forward.

Governments are becoming more and more concerned with the rising costs of health care and are often making decisions to alleviate financial pressure. Due to the short-term nature of politics these decisions often dont add up to a long-term solution as we have experienced in BC.

CCEPROs key messages to government speak to this looming health care crisis by supporting and maintaining standards for eye care:

CCEPRO believes that regulatory standards in the eye care sector will serve to protect Canadians from preventable vision loss and eye disease and thereby reduce the high cost of treatment associated with late treatment and misdiagnoses.All provincial governments have placed a high priority on disease prevention to reduce the high cost of health care. The development of new regulations for eyecare should be no different than any other health care prevention program.CCEPRO supports the CNIB in its role to proactively educate Canadians on preventing vision loss and believes that in doing so, will help reduce the long-term costs on provincial healthcare and related support programs associated with loss of livelihood associated with vision.
For those of you who are unfamiliar with my background, I am currently the chairman of the CCEPRO Steering Committee and work as the owner of an independent optometry practice in Maple Ridge, British Columbia. Currently, I practice to the highest optometric level possible therapeutically and co-manage more advanced cases under the supervision of an excellent ophthalmologist. I worked on the BC Association of Optometry Public Relations Committee briefly until resigning to move over to the regulatory side of the equation being elected to sit on the board of the College of Optometrists of BC in the fall of 2007. I was fortunate enough to work alongside many talented individuals there and had the privilege of serving through the transition of the Board to the College of Optometrists of BC.

What is the next step? When you are speaking with your colleagues and friends, inform them regarding CCEPRO and direct them to the website to have them assess the objectives of the organization and to join if their views are in alignment. Growing as a grassroots organization member by member will require time, but ultimately it will provide CCEPRO with the strong foundation necessary to achieve success.

As we form an executive and finalize our by-laws, we will have more direct e-mails for you to communicate with us, but in the interim feel free to visit the CCEPRO website to review our mandate and / or to begin blogging (www.ccepro.org).

Regards,
Murray Hurlbert, O.D.

http://ccepro.camp7.org/

----------


## inside out

It is obvious that Chris believes in full transparancy. I really like that. Also he does all the homework for us. The website he provided is excellent. It seems obvious we need to work together.

----------


## idispense

..

----------


## inside out

idispense with your line of thought please read my new thread. I need some help. Current real life example of how money is being funneled to the nationals.

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## idispense

QUOTE=ex-optician;409886]It must be close to 20 years ago that I wrote a letter to the College of Opticians which contained the catalogue for mail order contact lenses. I can't remember the name of the firm but Linda Carter ( former Miss USA/Wonder Woman) was their spokesperson. The reply from the College is that they are concerned and will look into the matter. The lack of action back then has lead to the escalated situation we have today. This involves so many jurisdictions such as international, customs, provincial,federal, couriers and the world wide web that it is near impossible to police. We missed our opportunity years ago. This battle goes beyond the powers of the College of Opticians. That is why a collective effort from all the 3 O's, Colleges, Associations, Ministries of Health and Trade is required. I would love to hear a public announcement from the College of Physicians & Surgeons that internet dispensing of contact lenses is a serious health hazard to Canadians and they are asking the Federal Ministry of Health to put an end to it. Is there any health statistics on this subject to back up our claim? Do we need to start collecting this data? Is it possible to police internet sales? We can buy just about any thing we want on the internet irregardless of regulations. I am guilty of purchasing my dog's flea and heart worm medication on-line for a substantial savings by ignoring regulations. Who down loads music and video for free by ignoring copy right laws? The world has changed and I doubt we will reverse the damage we have done.[/QUOTE]


I totally disagree with you on this, although it is true that many have written to the College on this matter and received the same answers as you, the fact is that the College does have jurisdiction and can act on this matter to bring it to a halt in Ontario just as the other provinces can also halt it in their provinces should they choose to do so. 
The key words are : "should they choose to do so" and that part does not appear to be happening . 

*As the saying goes: "if you are not part of the solution then you must be part of the problem “
*
For the most part the penis enlargement, the breast enhancement and the pharmacy ads have been stopped so think about that and think about how they were stopped.

Don't do any more of the bleeding heart stuff like "what can we do ...we can't control the internet” that is nothing more than BS. That is a defeatist, negative, attitude in full bloom that is being propagated by people and organizations that do not know what to do and are therefore not capable of performing their jobs and duties and should therefore be removed from their positions. Or it is from people who choose not to uphold the laws they created and again the answer is to remove them from their positions immediately. Leaders like that we do not need. 

Google was fined 500 million for illegal advertising that was enabled by their AD words and AD sense technologies to circumvent "applicable local laws”. Read it and understand it and go through the fine print on Google’s web site. Read Kijiji’s fine print dealing with applicable local laws. They are not above the law and our Colleges/regulators/Health ministers are not above the law. 

Read this: http://www.infopackets.com/news/internet/2011/20110825_google_fined_500_million_for_illegal_drug_ads.htm
Think about it. Get your fellow opticians and optometrists to read it then look it up for yourself until you understand it. 

Push Back the BS at the top layers, those top layers should know better than to take our fees and hand us this garbage about not being able to do anything. Ask the BRASS to show you the proof. Demand to see the actual documents VERBATIM proving that they filed the complaints with GOOGLE and Kijiji and what about filing complaints with the CRTC over the TV ADs ? .  Can the TV and Radio propogate ads that violate local applicable laws ? 

 Ask your advocacy organizations and regulators  to show you the *entire documentary proof* that they filed the complaints with Google and Kijiji and Radio and TV .  Demand to see the FULL answers that they got. Fire them if they refuse to prove they tried or quit paying the ones you can. 

Start asking every provincial regulator and every advocacy group to show you the papers they filed on our behalf to uphold the laws they created. 

Their job is to uphold the law, which is the sole reason you pay them. Demand value for your dollars.

This battle is entirely within the powers of the Colleges and that includes the optometry Colleges and their advocacy groups. 

Why do you think we have laws and regulators if this is not within their powers? That is their job! That is why we entrust our fees to them. 

When will you people stop believing that you can't do anything? 

This is not a matter that they can’t do anything, it is a matter that it is easy not to do anything and they don’t believe you will fire them. And they have you believing you can’t do anything. 

Do something useful for once, search out the fine print in Google’s pages about how to file a complaint when local applicable laws are being violated. Then think about those drug and pharmacy ads, think about those penis and breast ads , then think about how those unauthorized internet vendors show up on your web page , read about Google AD words until you personally understand how GOOGLE and Kijiji are being used by unauthorized vendors to circumvent our laws . 

Then push back.

----------


## inside out

You have a lot of fire in your belly. thats good. I have been advise by fellow Opticians to go easier with my words even though I feel so strongly. I hope I did not hurt anyones feelings. I have been in these circles, I feel we are being led down the wrong path, and I am learning too. I feel encouraged by this group. Maybe I raise some fires in your hearts. Believeme I know it is hard to keep those feelings in check. May we continue to advise each other and remember  are common goal to save Opticians, yes our friends. May we find strong knowledgeable honest friends along the way. And may we help put them in power to lead with courage.

----------


## idispense

There is no reason to go easier with the words. Regulatory bodies are there to uphold the law , plain and simple , there is no mystery to this. They can  see the illegal dispensing in front of them . They choose to act on it or not . 

There is no mystery to read through Google's and Kijiji's own web sites and read that they will abide by local laws and all applicable laws. 

There is no mystery that neither Google , Kijiji or anyone else is above the law for the sole reason that they are a world wide web company . Illegal is illegal . 

It is the job of our Regulators to make the laws and enforce them. There is no mystery that they made the laws and there is no mystery that they are not enforcing these laws. It is the job of Deb Matthews ,and also the Premier of Ontario to bring the Regulators into compliance with Government Acts . 

The answer is simple, read the applicable law portions of Google and Kijiji, read the application process . Demand that the Regulators and Associations show us positive proof in full entirety proving to us that they have applied to have the applicable laws enforced and then turned it over to the Attorney General for prosecution if there is no compliance. 

If the Regulators can't or won't prove this to us then quit paying them and fire them . Do not let them off the hook with their governance nonsense and "we are looking into it BS " they are long past claiming that as a plausible excuse . Just fire them and replace them with employees that will uphold the law.

----------


## idispense

Read this : http://support.google.com/bin/reques...=lr_legalother

There are other provisions that can be used to file complaint with Google and Kijiji but start by reading this one it deals with Google. 

We could also explore a court order being issued declaring the unauthorized internet vendors to be violating local applicable laws of the RHPA and Opticianry Acts and then file that complaint and court order with Google and other search engines , the TV and Radio authorities and Kijiji . if there is no compliance then we could explore the powers of the MINISTER of HEALTH who should be doing this on their own anyhow or we could seek assistance from the Attorney General . 

Think about the Great Glasses case , ultimately everything was dumped onto the Attorney General for enforcement when the Regulatory Bodies failed .

Google has seperate on line areas of their web site dedicated to accepting court ordered violations and removal of Googles services as the remedy.

----------


## inside out

I believe the health minister is trying to pass law to stop cosmetic CLs. It looks quite positive. I wonder how that will effect online sales. If non presciption CLs are to be control by federal law than perscription CLs should merit at least as much control.

----------


## inside out

thoughts

----------


## Galerie

> I believe the health minister is trying to pass law to stop cosmetic CLs. It looks quite positive. I wonder how that will effect online sales. If non presciption CLs are to be control by federal law than perscription CLs should merit at least as much control.


Yes, it seems like the cosmetic CL's are sure to be regulated http://bit.ly/w1TtSD

Surprisingly, even the Chinese are trying to control sales of them too http://bit.ly/xSRcDt

----------

